

Richert’s theorem breaks down for n=11 - valera_rozuvan
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/1386891/richert-s-theorem-breaks-down-for-n-11

======
detaro
11 is already prime and trivially expressed as the sum of of the set (11)

